# Because weight matters right



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

This guy is around 150-155lbs here.

I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...

































scales are a fantastic way of measuring progress, but why the fvck anyone actually cares about it other than that, I don't know.

and lol at anyone saying a beefy 17 stone guy (fat) would get more "women" than this dude, even fully clothed. 95% of women would take this (the other 5% being those that genuinely are attracted to fat and those that are so insecure they couldn't face being with someone better).

Yes, he is 5ft 6/7 I believe. No **** -one of the most aesthetic physiques around today.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you know if he posted here asking about a cycle, put his weight but no photo he would get laughed off the forum, told to learn how to eat and train.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Weight and bodybuilding is a massive mindfk to say the least..

Getting smaller to look bigger.... it's almost nonsensical


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you know if he posted here asking about a cycle, put his weight but no photo he would get laughed off the forum, told to learn how to eat and train.


 Exactly right.

Yet he looks better than 99.9% of this forum :lol:

People need to open their eyes


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 Agreed. He looks great and would def look good in a tshirt.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Propahh!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup, Jeremy Potvin. Amazing build. Same with Jeremy Buendia, light but crazy physique.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Gonna play devils advocate here that's just your opinion mate I'm not a fan


 It's fine mate, your opinion, but your opinion is a very small minority's (and not saying this is your reason, but most will disagree because they'll never look anything like that - to reassure themselves)


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys in some nick but most girls I know wouldn't be into it tbh.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

He looks odd t



Bignath4607 said:


> Gonna play devils advocate here that's just your opinion mate I'm not a fan


 x2 just looks odd imo


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Awaiting 50 posts by everybody over 6ft calling him a midget / manlet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 and as such a manlet.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

pic in a shirt...rest my case


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Guys in some nick but most girls I know wouldn't be into it tbh.


 Many reasons for that mate, the majority to do with themselves, can guarantee it


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

He must be a Manlet tho ?


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Mate the weight matters related to height. This guy is 170cm at best...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> He must be a Manlet tho ?


 dont trust anyone under 5'10


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

He looks amazing no doubt but f**k being that short. I'm 6ft and wouldn't mind being a bit taller.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Many reasons for that mate, the majority to do with themselves, can guarantee it


 Nah don't get me wrong man I agree with the whole 17 stone 25% body fat one as well, but from my experiences talking to lassies I know, I think your average girl would think this would be too much. Being an IFBB pro he does represent a certain extreme.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Guy looks awesome.

Scale him up to 6 foot though and he'd be just under 170 lbs. You can't deny that women would prefer that... height seems to be a massive factor for a lot of girls.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Awaiting 50 posts by everybody over 6ft calling him a midget / mallet.


 And rightly so, Its my right as a giant compared to this guy to call him a midget and his right of calling me a lanky streak of piss HAHAHAH

In all honesty he looks the biz BUT if i was his height i would love to look as good as he does but I'm not so this is why i love Arnold and Cedric as there closer my height, And that weight at my height i would look ill.

Saying that i fought at 145lb in Muay Thai so i know what i look like skinny LOL


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> He looks amazing no doubt but f**k being that short. I'm 6ft and wouldn't mind being a bit taller.


 At 6'2" i feel like my height is perfect. I feel like I "physically dominate" the crowd, without being weirdly high.

You know your height is perfect when it gets mentioned as a compliment and not a sort of banter.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> dont trust anyone under 5'10


 Phew....Just scraped in lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Guy looks awesome... scale him up to 6 foot and he'd be just under 170 lbs. You can't deny that women would prefer that... height seems to be a massive factor for a lot of girls.


 I'm sure if he would be 6ft if he could.

Of course they would prefer a 6ft 170lbs guy.

The point is, if anyone came on here without pics and said they were 6ft 170lbs, they would be laughed off the forum and asked if they even lift.

Yet here is a top ifbb pro, one of the most aesthetic, gifted walking around, looking better than this whole place. Whether it's 5ft 6 150lbs or 6ft 170lbs.



Tren's physique said:


> Mate the weight matters related to height. This guy is 170cm at best...


 See above mate


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Awaiting 50 posts by everybody over 6ft calling him a midget / mallet.


 Manlet 

Shorter frames have an easier time in bodybuilding. I'd love to spend less money on food, & less time eating- it's monogamous.

Problem is in reality, he's going to be up to my pec.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

He's in cracking shape, no doubt about it.

You reckon if he treat himself to a pie or a fish and chip supper once in a while he'd be able to enter a real bodybuilding competition?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr Olympia with a tall gym rat.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I'm sure if he would be 6ft if he could.
> 
> Of course they would prefer a 6ft 170lbs guy.
> 
> ...


 totally agree


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Put him beside a 5'6 11 stone girl and he'll look small. He might look OK standing in his own but put him to scale against others and he'll look trained and lean but meh


 Haha you're not easily impressed are you?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Tren's physique said:


> At 6'2" i feel like my height is perfect. I feel like I "physically dominate" the crowd, without being weirdly high.
> 
> You know your height is perfect when it gets mentioned as a compliment and not a sort of banter.


 those extra 2 inches would make all the difference, my brothers 5'8 tho so I'll take 6ft!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just love all the derogatory comments from people who don't look 1/5 as good, so entertaining

why i make dese threads


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

banzi said:


> Mr Olympia with a tall gym rat.


 Those legs though. Where art thou


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

He is ripped no doubt. But I would hate to be under 5ft 10. I much prefer 6ft 12% bf than 5ft 7 and 6%


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Drogon said:


> I'm sure if he would be 6ft if he could.
> 
> Of course they would prefer a 6ft 170lbs guy.
> 
> ...


 He's 5'6" mate and weigh 155-160... So very very small... If you scale him he'll get to a very very good weight, considered also his legs are small, let's not hide it, unless I'm being tricked by all the photos I see, they are small


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

5' 5" = Napoleon Syndrome...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

This is what a 6ft 2 guys looks like at 150lb "I.E ME" Before weigh inns and a mess arounf spray tan LOL "WAS A BET" Defo prefer being 200lb


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Drogon said:


> Just love all the derogatory comments from people who don't look 1/5 as good, so entertaining
> 
> why i make dese threads


 He looks awesome mate (legs aside), no one said he doesn't.

But still weight counts, obviously taking into a count also height and bf.

He weighs less also because, let's admit it, as awesome his upper body is, they're lacking.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tren's physique said:


> He's 5'6" mate and weigh 155-160... So very very small... If you scale him he'll get to a very very good weight, considered also his legs are small, let's not hide it, unless I'm being tricked by all the photos I see, they are small


 That's why he competes in a pair of board shorts I'm guessing.

All jokes aside he does look good, as Drogon says, very aesthetic. I particularly like his hair.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Drogon said:


> those that are so insecure they couldn't face being with someone better).


 You'd be surprised how many women fall into this category, I'd say over half wouldn't be able to have a stable relationship with a guy with a top 0.1% physique. Youll still get them into bed no problem though


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> He looks awesome mate (legs aside), no one said he doesn't.
> 
> But still weight counts, obviously taking into a count also height and bf.
> 
> He weighs less also because, let's admit it, as awesome his upper body is, they're lacking.











probably seen better legs on this forum a handful of times in over a year

they don't look too shabby to me...(Ofc his upper dominates tho, it's what he has to do to win his sport)

@Test-e

here they are mate found them...!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's why he competes in a pair of board shorts I'm guessing.
> 
> All jokes aside he does look good, as Drogon says, very aesthetic. I particularly like his hair.


 Yeah looks awesome I agree. He's almost exceedengly aestethic. He's perfect for bodybuilding purposes but so perfect it almost seems unreal


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

He's strong too. Benches 4 plates


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> You'd be surprised how many women fall into this category, I'd say over half wouldn't be able to have a stable relationship with a guy with a top 0.1% physique. Youll still get them into bed no problem though


 Completely agree mate, I'm well aware.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Brilliant physique but he weighs 150lbs for a reason. He's 5ft 6.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 125219
> 
> 
> probably seen better legs on this forum a handful of times in over a year
> ...


 Lol. I retire what I said, good legs too. Nonexistent calves tricked me (calves btw are genetic and a weak point of mine too)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Peasnall said:


> Brilliant physique but he weighs 150lbs for a reason. He's 5ft 6.


 Height, bone structure, small joints etc all play a part


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Lol. I retire what I said, good legs too. Nonexistent calves tricked me (calves btw are genetic and a weak point of mine too)


 Haha yeah, no one can do chit about calves!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Haha yeah, no one can do chit about calves!


 I feel this pain also


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

zyphy said:


> Height, bone structure, small joints etc all play a part


 Absolutely thats my point. Weights relative to height and other things.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 125219
> 
> 
> probably seen better legs on this forum a handful of times in over a year
> ...


 Serious question mate as I don't know much about the guy or the whole physique category, but what sort of condition does he hold through the year. I'd assume these guys can't go much over say 8% year round due to photo shoots etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Those legs though. Where art thou


 99% women dont care mate, and thats what matters, doesnt really matter what some old schmo or some gym rats think.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I love dropping big lads.

I've got a podium picture from a tournament I fought in. I'm on the top spot, yet still virtually no taller than those fighters stood even 2 places below. :lol:

No fight lasti ng more than 90 seconds and not a single point dropped. So much for height 'physically dominating' that day.

Come at me you big f**kers. Full Napoleon mode engaged!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Lee priest according to bodybuilding.com was 200lb-225lb competition weight at 5'4.

And pushing 275lbs off season.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah I don't actually think he's light when relative to his height and shredded as fuark


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Peasnall said:


> Absolutely thats my point. Weights relative to height and other things.


 And that IS my point.

Like stated, if he came on here saying he was 5ft 6 150lbs without pics, everyone would laugh.



MR RIGSBY said:


> Serious question mate as I don't know much about the guy or the whole physique category, but what sort of condition does he hold through the year. I'd assume these guys can't go much over say 8% year round due to photo shoots etc.


 Think it varies mate, but from what I gather most really don't go that high at all (not like a traditional bulk). Probably not over 12%

Especially the very successful ones as, as you say, they always have photo shoots etc.

Lots of drugs are in play of course so you can manipulate those to help you look good either a) all the time or b ) very quickly


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Drogon said:


> And that IS my point.
> 
> Like stated, if he came on here saying he was 5ft 6 150lbs without pics, everyone would laugh.
> 
> ...


 Only the uneducated would. Anyone who knows a thing or 2 wouldn't. Especially if he stated his bf.

But I do see where you are coming from mate.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> those extra 2 inches would make all the difference, my brothers 5'8 tho so I'll take 6ft!


 My mrs says that to me a lot


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Another insecurity thread.........

@vetran, look what you've started mate.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

richardrahl said:


> I love dropping big lads.
> 
> I've got a podium picture from a tournament I fought in. I'm on the top spot, yet still virtually no taller than those fighters stood even 2 places below. :lol:
> 
> ...


 I'm the opposite mate, I love to KO the small lads. Problem is then you get called a bully. Bit harsh really, yeah I'm 6'5 and 19st but those school kids were asking for it. Especially the little ginger one with the NHS specs.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Drogon said:


> Think it varies mate, but from what I gather most really don't go that high at all (not like a traditional bulk). Probably not over 12%
> 
> Especially the very successful ones as, as you say, they always have photo shoots etc.
> 
> Lots of drugs are in play of course so you can manipulate those to help you look good either a) all the time or b ) very quickly


 Drugs or no drugs it takes some dedication to stay in that sort of shape.

Going to make it a goal this year to get to 10-12% just to say I've done it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Drugs or no drugs it takes some dedication to stay in that sort of shape.
> 
> Going to make it a goal this year to get to 10-12% just to say I've done it.


 Think you'll be very pleasantly surprised mate and will want to stick around it!

I decide this year, to ignore scales (only check them to gauge weight loss), and had my most successful cut, feel and look better (and bigger - IN fitted clothes) than ever.

Im having a break for 2-4 weeks, then back at it. I want to get very lean.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

I honestly think he just looks weird to be honest.

That's the beauty of bodybuilding though isn't it, and the reason why these arguments are so pointless - the conception of an ideal or good physique vary from person to person.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Drogon serious question mate.....Why do you train and take ASS?

Forget about Bf% for now, (yes I know I'm a fat cnut LOL) I believe your honest answer is to build muscle and look good. If you train within the correct muscle building regime coupled with your gear use, and if you keep your diet in check you will become heavier as a matter of course as you develope. @6ft you could be a big even huge lean mofo. Drop the little man chit and concentrate on what you're doing yourself. I personally think you have a shed load of potential to build a big aesthetically pleasing physique. This ain't going to happen getting hung up on small folks.

Personally I could'nt give two fks what some small guy looks like. I've trained with short guys and the dynamics change for them (short levers etc). I think you will change your mind as you grow.

IMO being sub 10% is not a healthy place to be BF% wise and difficult to sustain naturally ..... Spoken like a true big fat cnut 

SRS opinion no trolling.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Drogon said:


> Think you'll be very pleasantly surprised mate and will want to stick around it!
> 
> I decide this year, to ignore scales (only check them to gauge weight loss), and had my most successful cut, feel and look better (and bigger - IN fitted clothes) than ever.
> 
> Im having a break for 2-4 weeks, then back at it. I want to get very lean.


 Would love to mate tried before but never got to the lower numbers. Ego gets in the way, I start to think I'm looking too small and truthfully I have terrible willpower when it comes to not eating s**t.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Guy does look fcuking awesome, no doubt that. But I do agree with others in that i'd rather be my own height and probably less lean than he is. Although I'm 5"11 and fat 

Would be interesting to see him before he managed to cut down the body fat from when he presumably bulked up to get to the size he is.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It all boils down to what the individual wants. Its that simple.

I want to be a big strong looking mofo who looks like he trains top on or off.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I'm sure if he would be 6ft if he could.
> 
> Of course they would prefer a 6ft 170lbs guy.
> 
> ...


 Isn't that because that's his job!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Drogon serious question mate.....Why do you train and take ASS?
> 
> Forget about Bf% for now, (yes I know I'm a fat cnut LOL) I believe your honest answer is to build muscle and look good. If you train within the correct muscle building regime coupled with your gear use, and if you keep your diet in check you will become heavier as a matter of course as you develope. @6ft you could be a big even huge lean mofo. Drop the little man chit and concentrate on what you're doing yourself. I personally think you have a shed load of potential to build a big aesthetically pleasing physique. This ain't going to happen getting hung up on small folks.
> 
> ...


 I initially trained to look good.

I now train to a) look good, b ) be the best possible version of myself I can be c) because I genuinely enjoy it d) because I want to experience competing e) because I know I actually have potential f) because I want to get strong and enjoy that and g) probably insecurity (who isn't in the bodybuilding world really).

Now the reason I take steroids is 1) because it helps me towards a majority of the above and 2) because I had low test (9.1 - the floor bottom of the bracket) at 21 years old and so have had a dramatic improvement in quality of life by going down this route (which I do properly, get bloods, don't abuse high dosages, cruise at legit trt dose).

i could go into more but you get the jist.

And my point is that people need to drop the mindset of weight being relevant for anything other than tracking progress.

Just annoys me when you see stupid things like "6ft and under 200lbs do you even lift", well yeah, if you actually looked good at 200lbs 6ft (lean) you'd have considerable amounts of muscle and almost definetly not doable natural.

and to answer your second post, go back a few pages, he looks incredible with a top on (no ****).

Right my thread has taken way too much of my time, shouldn't have made it :lol: , moving out of my flat tomorrow and ain't done jack!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It all boils down to what the individual wants. Its that simple.
> 
> I want to be a big strong looking mofo who looks like he trains top on or off.


 As Steve said, and couple that with what we as individuals find hardest.

Personally, the food consumption is what I hate and have always struggled with, and I'm not even that heavy. So anyone who dwarfs me in weight and is in fair shape I admire far more than someone leaner and shorter than myself.

Physique wise obviously not as impressive as Jeremy but the amount they eat is ridiculous.

Getting up in the middle of the night just to eat to maintain weight..

Sleeping in shorter periods & more frequently for increased food consumption...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Isn't that because that's his job!


 Only because he's so genetically gifted he can have that job and be successful, unlike 99% of us.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Define beefy and fat? They in my eyes are contradictory to how I'd use the terms
> 
> I am in the category you described as would prefer the 6'ft beefy guy so long as beefy is still trained looking but no abs or that and I'd have no problem dating Bradley Martyn, Steve Cook or Mike O'Hearn when they're more attractive than me lol!
> 
> Youre very presumptuous, *a large proportion of the world just doesn't hold the same views as you. *


 No, a % of a bodybuilding forum, which represent a absolute tiny minority of the world.

Yes, I can see you falling into that bracket. Most likely because you train and compete yourself, you probably associated "manlyness" with someone much bigger and "beefier" and want to feel better yourself in that respect.

It wouldn't look right you being with someone other than the above.

YOU are the opposite of what you state. You're the minority.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

With all due respect mate your posts reek of insecurity which is not hidden by your provado, it actually compounds the fact. This is not a dig mate srs. We all have our own insecurities... I sincerely wish you the all best in your training and hope you reach the point you aspire to. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Why are people so bothered by his height and weight? You can only work with the hand you're dealt, and he looks great, simple! I'm a foot taller than him and weigh almost twice as much and look like a bag of s**t in comparison :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> With all due respect mate your posts reek of insecurity which is not hidden by your provado, it actually compounds the fact. This is not a dig mate srs. We all have our own insecurities... I sincerely wish you the all best in your training and hope you reach the point you aspire to. :thumbup1:


 Insecure or not, who cares really - I don't. Only post on here for entertainment...!

and you tho big guy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> *Insecure or not, who cares really - I don't.* Only post on here for entertainment...!
> 
> and you tho big guy


 Yet you feel the need to mention it then spit your dummy out.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> My friends would differ with you and the closest they go to a gym is a spin class once a month.
> 
> i don't compete, I train for fun to be active and so I'm not reliant on others to help me do some tasks I'd previously found difficult.
> 
> ...


 I don't really want to go into it, a serious debate, I only made the thread to generate some entertainment on what was a dying afternoon for the forum (most seem to be these days).

So let's just agree to disagree


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> *Define beefy* and fat? They in my eyes are contradictory to how I'd use the terms
> 
> I am in the category you described as would prefer the 6'ft 17 stone beefy guy so long as beefy is still trained looking but no abs or that and I'd have no problem dating Bradley Martyn, Steve Cook or Mike O'Hearn when they're more attractive than me lol!
> 
> Youre very presumptuous, a large proportion of the world just doesn't hold the same views as you.


 This guy would be my idea of 'beefy' as opposed to fat......... he looks 10 times better than the majority of BB's I see IMO.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yet you feel the need to mention it then spit your dummy out.


 Put it back in then for me baker


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> This guy would be my idea of 'beefy' as opposed to fat......... he looks 10 times better than the majority of BB's I see IMO.


 And he's probably 14-15 stone I'm guessing? (and a top dude on the field compared to anyone average).

He'd be fat as f**k at 17 stone


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I don't really want to go into it, a serious debate, I made the thread to generate some entertainment on what was a dying afternoon for the forum (most seem to be these days).
> 
> *So let's just agree to disagree*


 You can't disagree with a woman unless you are a woman yourself. She has a more informed perspective than a male could ever have.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> And he's probably 14-15 stone I'm guessing? (and a top dude on the field compared to anyone average).


 Fair point, did not take that into account.......... He would still be considered what I would refer to as the 'beefy' look though. Just the point I was trying to make.

He is a fu**ing machine as far as strength sports are concerned though, I agree..... Depends what you train for I guess.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Fair point, did not take that into account.......... He would still be considered what I would refer to as the 'beefy' look though. Just the point I was trying to make.
> 
> He is a fu**ing machine as far as strength sports are concerned though, I agree..... Depends what you train for I guess.


 Yeah I like him, watched him a lot in my initial days


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

he is 212 Lbs  5' 10


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> he is 212 Lbs  5' 10


 So not "big" at all really if we are going off weight


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So when a woman prefers a bigger beefier guy than all the gay s**t u put up it's not because she likes a real man it's because she's insecure??? Lol best yet


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So when a woman prefers a bigger beefier guy than all the gay s**t u put up it's not because she likes a real man it's because she's insecure??? Lol best yet


 So you think that's what defines a real man?

Shallow at its finest


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The vast majority of women will go for a normal well built man rather than a sub 10% bodybuilder.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> The vast majority of women will go for a normal well built man rather than a sub 10% bodybuilder.


 The thread isn't even about women (my point).

Its about weight.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So not "big" at all really if we are going off weight


 5' 10 and a kick in the pants over 15st in that condition....tiny mate lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Id choose him and even with more bodyfat to s degree I would too


 And he is 212lbs only.

i was 208lbs Christmas. I must of been big and beefy also!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 Incredible how big someone can look at a low weight. I looked my best at 11 stone 9. Currently 13 stone and looking s**t!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5' 10 and a kick in the pants over 15st in that condition....tiny mate lol


 He would need to drop 20-25lbs to be very very lean. You do get that right?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> He would need to drop 25lbs to be very very lean. You do get that right?


 very very lean is not healthy so why would he. Don't get hung up on competition lean percentages its not normal mate.

He looks big, he looks strong, and above all he looks healthy. In my experience women like this


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

People talk about aesthetics surely it is up to each every individual to decide for themselves what is or is not aesthetically pleasing to them.

Aesthetic:

Concerned with beauty or the appreciation of beauty.

The beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drogon said:


> The thread isn't even about women (my point).
> 
> Its about weight.


 And how many well built 10 stoners are there?

@Pscarb and @Tinytom are both shorter than the guy in you OP and weight in considerably heavier at a similar bodyfat %.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

my midgets bigger than yours


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The word bodybuilding is a huge giveaway


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, least when I give a compliment it's actually genuine though


 Haha I guess that's true


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> And how many well built 10 stoners are there?
> 
> @Pscarb and @Tinytom are both shorter than the guy in you OP and weight in considerably heavier at a similar bodyfat %.


 Both being a top 0.1% of all lifters

its like me comparing ronaldo to a guy that plays 5- a side once a week


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

this % thing is giving me a complex :-( iv just binned my double chocolate brownie ffs , is toe jam high in cals


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drogon said:


> Both being a top 0.1% of all lifters
> 
> its like me comparing ronaldo to a guy that plays 5- a side once a week


 No. I'm comparing them to the guy in the OP. He may well be finely chiselled, ripped to the bone, and pleasing to the eye in isolation, but it isn't a look many would aspire to at his size. You suggest the majority would like to look like him, do you not?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 That waist in the last photo is hidious

And I would never want it tbh the rest of his physique awesome


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> No. I'm comparing them to the guy in the OP. He may well be finely chiselled, ripped to the bone, and pleasing to the eye in isolation, but it isn't a look many would aspire to at his size. You suggest the majority would like to look like him, do you not?


 No, that's a completely different topic.

I said if someone came on here, 150lbs, without pics, asked for training or gear advice etc, most users would laugh them off the forum and be like do you even lift.

My point is weight is nothing to worry about except using as a tool to ensure progression is the right direction.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> So you think that's what defines a real man?
> 
> Shallow at its finest


 Well ur in ur 20s and u aim for that look so no u don't define a real man to someone like me...and beefier does.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Tren's physique said:


> At 6'2" i feel like my height is perfect. I feel like I "physically dominate" the crowd, without being weirdly high.
> 
> You know your height is perfect when it gets mentioned as a compliment and not a sort of banter.


 Rub it in for the short lads why don't ya


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks awesome and surprised at how little he weighs, shame about them abb genetics though.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well ur in ur 20s and u aim for that look so no u don't define a real man to someone like me...and beefier does.


 Okay Skye


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drogon said:


> No, that's a completely different topic.
> 
> I said if someone came on here, 150lbs, without pics, asked for training or gear advice etc, most users would laugh them off the forum and be like do you even lift.
> 
> My point is weight is nothing to worry about except using as a tool to ensure progression is the right direction.


 I wouldn't laugh at anyone and, save for a few posters who say anything that comes into their heads, I doubt the majority would either tbh.

You're talking about a tiny minority of posters who try to be funny but rarely succeed.

Weight means nothing to me other than being a factor in competition categories. Having said that, aesthetics or bicep size mean nothing to me either.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I initially trained to look good.
> 
> I now train to a) look good, b ) be the best possible version of myself I can be c) because I genuinely enjoy it d) because I want to experience competing e) because I know I actually have potential f) because I want to get strong and enjoy that and g) probably, despite everyone thinking I'm the most Confident and c0cky person going (which I am - is what it is) a little insecure (who isn't really).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Incredible how big someone can look at a low weight. I looked my best at 11 stone 9. Currently 13 stone and looking s**t!


 You just described me lol


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I initially trained to look good.
> 
> I now train to a) look good, b ) be the best possible version of myself I can be c) because I genuinely enjoy it d) because I want to experience competing e) because I know I actually have potential f) because I want to get strong and enjoy that and g) probably, despite everyone thinking I'm the most Confident and c0cky person going (which I am - is what it is) a little insecure (who isn't really).
> 
> ...












Big and beefy.

Although I think you spend too much time giving f**k about others opinions as to what they like.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I wouldn't laugh at anyone and, save for a few posters who say anything that comes into their heads, I doubt the majority would either tbh.
> 
> You're talking about a tiny minority of posters who try to be funny but rarely succeed.
> 
> Weight means nothing to me other than being a factor in competition categories. Having said that, aesthetics or bicep size mean nothing to me either.


 You're not the majority.



TIDALWAVE said:


> Big and beefy.
> 
> Although I think you spend too much time giving f**k about others opinions as to what they like.


 Ha, indeed.

Nah mate, made this for entertainment, bit of trolling, and maybe someone will learn something.

The only people I give a f**k about caring are myself, girlfriend and family


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drogon said:


> You're not the majority.


 I think you'll find the vast majority of the worlds population don't concern themselves with aesthetic muscle development.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Phew....Just scraped in lol


 I just missed out. I'll have to wear heels


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

facts are the only two women on this board would rather be smashed by heavyassweights than @Drogon


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> facts are the only two women on this board would rather be smashed by heavyassweights than @Drogon


 But the other 6.9 billion...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> But the other 6.9 billion...


 This could get embarrassing.... 2 - 0 so far. :lol:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Weight doesn't matter to anyone apart from fatties that can't put down the fork.

If you look at all the adverts advertising weight training equipment/clothing/supplements etc they usually all feature models in very good shape at low BF, because that is what the masses who train aspire to look like. There is a reason they don't use "beefy" dudes with no abs...because most people don't train to get that look.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> But the other 6.9 billion...


 who knows

women like what they like


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I love how these threads turn into what women want... like people think that women actually know in the first place :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

andyboro said:


> I love how these threads turn into what women want... like people think that women actually know in the first place :lol:


 You tell women what they want  .


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I think you'll find the vast majority of the worlds population don't concern themselves with aesthetic muscle development.


 Agreed


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Weight doesn't matter to anyone apart from fatties that can't put down the fork.
> 
> If you look at all the adverts advertising weight training equipment/clothing/supplements etc they usually all feature models in very good shape at low BF, because that is what the masses who train aspire to look like. There is a reason they don't use "beefy" dudes with no abs...because most people don't train to get that look.


 Most people start for the aesthetic look first out, then once they've got some size it gets addictive and end up beefy monsters


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

zyphy said:


> He's strong too. Benches 4 plates


 And squats,deadlifts 1


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

laup said:


> And squats,deadlifts 1


 His legs are most likely far better than yours. (There's a pic a few pages back).

unless you want to prove us wrong


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

The dude has a phenomenal upper body, to me it seems he must sleep in a corset though


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> His legs are most likely far better than yours. (There's a pic a few pages back).
> 
> unless you want to prove us wrong


 fcuk sake mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Most people start for the aesthetic look first out, then once they've got some size it gets addictive and end up beefy monsters


 It's the nature of the beast


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk sake mate


 Haha low blow eh.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Drogon said:


> His legs are most likely far better than yours. (There's a pic a few pages back).
> 
> unless you want to prove us wrong


 Yawn


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Good proportions, diced............but he does weight about 150lbs, im assuming hes very short, so even diced like that he will look fkn tiny next to others, what is that about 9stone?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk sake mate


 Its fine he has a man crush


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Drogon said:


> His legs are most likely far better than yours. (There's a pic a few pages back).
> 
> unless you want to prove us wrong


 On the strong part benching 4 plates doesnt make u strong. it means u bench alot. Having a good bench is no good when the others are pathetic. There is no excuse, he had no reason not to train legs as much throughout his training years even if he wore shorts for comps.

now im not a hater and his upper body is brilliant, but i train legs, yes both of them, so he had no excuse not to.

And unfortunately he looks weird with short shorts and hopefully he will balance himself out over time as hes still too upper dominant


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't all of this relative to the frame it's on more than anything? That dude clearly has an extremely slender waist/hips so can make less look more easier?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Read somewhere that every inch in height you'd need to add 14 lbs to look the same if all else was like for like. At 5'6 and that bf/weight he's gonna look good. The same at 6ft would be emancipated. (I know because I was similar weight bf @ 6ft)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

laup said:


> Yawn
> 
> View attachment 125230
> 
> ...


 Oh shit @Drogon :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Oh shit @Drogon :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

laup said:


> Yawn
> 
> View attachment 125230
> 
> ...


 Ha, post of the year.

lats and traps are decent


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha low blow eh.


 Completely unintentional :lol:

Put my foot right in it


----------



## SG83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 aesthetic?
it's bloody ugly


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Showed it to my missus, and before I even mentioned his height, she said he looked odd. When I mentioned his height she said he was compensating for being small. Women?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Very small skeletal frame, if you put 30lbs of muscle on a 6'2'' guy you get some good improvement, but put 30lbs on a guy that small and he'll look fu**ing huge (stood on his own, at least) :lol: If I saw that photo and was told "he's 5 and a half feet tall, guess his weight" I'd have guessed pretty closely tbh. Though I do agree with the general sentiment of the OP, weight is way overstated, even as a tall guy I'm one of those who tends to look like I weigh more than I actually do.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Completely unintentional :lol:
> 
> Put my *foot* right in it


 Dude stop now lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Dude stop now lol


 Your left foot out? In out, in out and you shake it all about?

Morning pube!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Quite tall for a hobbit.

...

Reminds me of a Pygmy flight attendant named Diesel.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Drogon I present you this award


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Very small skeletal frame, if you put 30lbs of muscle on a 6'2'' guy you get some good improvement, but put 30lbs on a guy that small and he'll look fu**ing huge (stood on his own, at least) :lol: If I saw that photo and was told "he's 5 and a half feet tall, guess his weight" I'd have guessed pretty closely tbh. Though I do agree with the general sentiment of the OP, weight is way overstated, even as a tall guy I'm one of those who tends to look like I weigh more than I actually do.


 So 6ft 2 180lbs

again, by most on here, that's considered very small if pic weren't provided


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Dude stop now lol


 Haha


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So 6ft 2 180lbs
> 
> again, by most on here, that's considered very small if pic weren't provided


 180 and 6ft 2 is pretty small unless 8%


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I think they say (generally) that an inch of height adds around 7lbs of stage weight.

Also LOL at saying a 405lbs bench at 155lbs isn't strong, that's fu**ing elite tier strength. And his legs are decently developed considering the division he competes in.

*
Your Strength Level for Bench is Elite★★★★★
*

*
You're stronger than
*

*99.98%*of male lifters in your age group weighing 155 lb

*
You lifted
*

*2.61*times your bodyweight

Brb stronger than 99.98% of people but he's not strong.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 125214


 That waistline is not pleasing on the eye at all. It doesnt look normal!

He would look a lot better with a few more lbs of fat on him IMO


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I think they say (generally) that an inch of height adds around 7lbs of stage weight.
> 
> Also LOL at saying a 405lbs bench at 155lbs isn't strong, that's fu**ing elite tier strength. And his legs are decently developed considering the division he competes in.
> 
> ...


 post up a vid of his bench mate also whats his bird like? post up pics of her as well

x


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a vid of his bench mate also whats his bird like? post up pics of her as well
> 
> x


 This is his girlfriend, I think she is a bikini competitor.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBA8C3CjSsAI%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dcrissyjt

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2F39q2xwysAZ%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dcrissyjt

And I can't find a video of him flat benching but here he is incline pressing 320lbs (not including the bar weight) for reps.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBB2uW9Sj02z%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Djeremy_ifbbpro


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 125237


 Literally the unfunniest meme I've ever seen.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure where the thread is going but anyways....

Lee Labrada 1985

180-185lbs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> That waistline is not pleasing on the eye at all. It doesnt look normal!
> 
> He would look a lot better with a few more lbs of fat on him IMO


 Shhhh u can't mention lbs when drogon is about he will have anxiety attack.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > This is his girlfriend, I think she is a bikini competitor.
> ...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Shhhh u can't mention lbs when drogon is about he will have anxiety attack.


 Just attempting to educate the people


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

herc said:


> That waistline is not pleasing on the eye at all. It doesnt look normal!
> 
> He would look a lot better with a few more lbs of fat on him IMO


 I would agree, the guy looks deformed. Not a good look.

Might be able to score a job ringing bells in Notre Dame though.........


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Literally the unfunniest meme I've ever seen.


 Sorry it was tongue in cheek.....

I never intended for it to cut so deep. Please accept my sincere apology.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Just attempting to educate the people


 Are you by any chance related to @TommyBananas ???


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you by any chance related to @TommyBananas ???





Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you by any chance related to @TommyBananas ???


 No, I do like him.

I don't take things to heart tho, or seriously, so big difference between us (and why I'm still here  )


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sorry it was tongue in cheek.....
> 
> I never intended for it to cut so deep. Please accept my sincere apology.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

banzi said:


> dont trust anyone under 5'10


 thank god i'm 5'10, wouldn't want to be labled now would I


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Drogon said:


> It's fine mate, your opinion, but your opinion is a very small minority's (and not saying this is your reason, but most will disagree because they'll never look anything like that - to reassure themselves)


 most people will never look like him or the other Jeremy because the they have elite genetics,they are the best at that

weight and size,a taller guy at his weight with different measurements may look average,and might look better at a heavier

weight ect...guys like Jason poston ,ryan terry will prob weigh a touch more,because of there height,muscle mass,but there

all elite....


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

If I one day look half as good as the guys pictured, albeit at 6ft 1 I would be ecstatic.

I will see how close I am when I go on a cut. But seriously, the effort and work they have put in to look the way they do needs to be commended.

How someone wants to look is subjective, but you can't really knock them as they are at the top of their game.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Drogon said:


> No, I do like him.
> 
> *I don't take things to heart tho, or seriously, so big difference between us (and why I'm still here *  )


 He is banned.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> He is banned.


 Shame.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Most people start for the aesthetic look first out, then once they've got some size it gets addictive and end up beefy monsters


 Yeh but that's because the training and stuffing one's face is the easy bit. The hard bit is the not eating to get in shape to showcase you've built. I'll admit I'm not as lean as I'd like to be but I don't delude myself that "beefy" looks better than ripped.

Everyone should forget the scales and pick up the tape measure. If you measure more than 34" around the waist(round belly button) whilst relaxed, you're a fat fk :lol:


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Drogon said:


> Completely unintentional :lol:
> 
> Put my foot right in it


 its ok my man, dont worry


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh but that's because the training and stuffing one's face is the easy bit. The hard bit is the not eating to get in shape to showcase you've built. I'll admit I'm not as lean as I'd like to be but I don't delude myself that "beefy" looks better than ripped.
> 
> Everyone should forget the scales and pick up the tape measure. If you measure more than 34" around the waist(round belly button) whilst relaxed, you're a fat fk :lol:


 32 n 3/4 ....50" chest


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

What an odd looking physique. He looks unhealthily lean.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> This is his girlfriend, I think she is a bikini competitor.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBA8C3CjSsAI%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dcrissyjt
> 
> ...


 On a smith machine? LOL

Now I don't know which ones the woman.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

now that's what I call being aesthetic, looks amazing .


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> On a smith machine? LOL
> 
> Now I don't know which ones the woman.


 Feel free to post a video of you incline pressing 70KG each side for reps on the Smith machine for reps with constant tension.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

naturalguy said:


> On a smith machine? LOL
> 
> Now I don't know which ones the woman.


 145 kg there whoops


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Feel free to post a video of you incline pressing 70KG each side for reps on the Smith machine for reps with constant tension.


 You are aware how much weight a smith machine takes off, right? DD


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *32 n 3/4 *....50" chest


 Relaxed....Not sucking in to within an inch of your life! :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> You are aware how much weight a smith machine takes off, right? DD


 How much weight it takes off? What are you talking about? He excluded the bar weight..


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

1 minute ago, DLTBB said:

Feel free to post a video of you incline pressing 70KG each side for reps on the Smith machine for reps with constant tension.

i dont see reps i see static hold


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> How much weight it takes off? What are you talking about? He excluded the bar weight..


 You're not listening/understanding.

150kg with bar or without bar weight makes no difference, it's still like only 100kg on a free weight, if that.

I can incline 120kg for reps, on a barbell and bench. This smith machine stuff is feminine, get outta here.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

laup said:


> Feel free to post a video of you incline pressing 70KG each side for reps on the Smith machine for reps with constant tension.
> 
> i dont see reps i see static hold


 Click play on the video then..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Relaxed....Not sucking in to within an inch of your life! :lol:


 I never suck lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Click play on the video then..


 i was winding u up mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> You're not listening/understanding.
> 
> 150kg with bar or without bar weight makes no difference, it's still like only 100kg on a free weight, if that.
> 
> I can incline 120kg for reps, on a barbell and bench. This smith machine stuff is feminine, get outta here.


 Not all smiths are anti weighted or whatever you wanna call it is


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not all smiths are anti weighted or whatever you wanna call it is


 Yes, yes they are. Otherwise they wouldn't work for their purpose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weird thread. Of course weight matters. I'd rather carry 100lbs of muscle than 10lbs FFS.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

laup said:


> Feel free to post a video of you incline pressing 70KG each side for reps on the Smith machine for reps with constant tension.
> 
> i dont see reps i see static hold


 Yeah that bar doesn't even come close to his chest...considering how short his arms are it should be easy for him

..can hardly call that a bench


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 @Yes what's your view


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> Yeah that bar doesn't even come close to his chest...considering how short his arms are it should be easy for him
> 
> ..can hardly call that a bench


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2F5QXrczj0-H%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Djeremy_ifbbpro

140KG for 9 controlled reps at 150lbs body weight, which again puts him in elite tier 99.98% strength.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2F5QXrczj0-H%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Djeremy_ifbbpro
> 
> 140KG for 9 controlled reps at 150lbs body weight, which again puts him in elite tier 99.98% strength.


 No it isn't, he isn't 150 lbs. All his latest vids/pictures show he is 170+ and maxes at 405 lbs. This is not 'elite tier'


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> You are aware how much weight a smith machine takes off, right?


 How exactly? Every smith machine I've ever seen has the bar on runners with no weight 'taken off'. Sure it's a little easier since there's no lateral movement but it doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Weird thread. Of course weight matters. I'd rather carry 100lbs of muscle than 10lbs FFS.


 The only time weight matters is to monitor progress or you need to hit a certain competition weight.

Otherwise it is irrelevant - I mean, do competitors get weighed before hand and the heaviest gets some extra points? No.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

MFM said:


> How exactly? Every smith machine I've ever seen has the bar on runners with no weight 'taken off'. Sure it's a little easier since there's no lateral movement but it doesn't make that much of a difference.


 I can bench 200kg on a smith machine for 2 reps, and do 1 rep of 165kg on flat bench.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

naturalguy said:


> I can bench 200kg on a smith machine for 2 reps, and do 1 rep of 165kg on flat bench.


 Better work on your flat bench reps then.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> I can bench 200kg on a smith machine for 2 reps, and do 1 rep of 165kg on flat bench.


 Cool, so can I. He's strong, that's the point I was making as somebody posted earlier in the thread that he isn't. And according to strength level calculators relative to his body weight his strength falls in to the elite bracket.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

At that weight, he looks amazing to me.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

The thread should be changed to "why height matters"


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Cool, so can I. He's strong, that's the point I was making as somebody posted earlier in the thread that he isn't. And according to strength level calculators relative to his body weight his strength falls in to the elite bracket.


 Maybe, but it isn't hard to be in the elite bracket of strength, so am I and so are you based off what you said.

Now this guy, is elite, much more impressive. And drug free.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> The only time weight matters is to monitor progress or you need to hit a certain competition weight.
> 
> Otherwise it is irrelevant - I mean, do competitors get weighed before hand and the heaviest gets some extra points? No.


 There are classes with weight limits so of course weight matters. I presume you are only talking about BB here too.

In SM, the recent winners of WSM are all about 170KG+


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> There are classes with weight limits so of course weight matters. I presume you are only talking about BB here too.
> 
> In SM, the recent winners of WSM are all about 170KG+


 Walking around at 170KG is just asking to die.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Walking around at 170KG is just asking to die.


 not if your 6ft 9


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Maybe, but it isn't hard to be in the elite bracket of strength, so am I and so are you based off what you said.
> 
> Now this guy, is elite, much more impressive. And drug free.


 natty? says who?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Walking around at 170KG is just asking to die.


 They are big boys, they make their own choices. Everybody must tread their own path but be aware of the consequences of their actions.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> natty? says who?


 Says anyone that actually follows him, its blindly obvious. He is just a good bench presser.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> not if your 6ft 9


 Taller people have shorter life expectancy and being heavier, eg, 200lbs + lowers life expectancy.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Taller people have shorter life expectancy and being heavier, eg, 200lbs + lowers life expectancy.


 being over 200lbs regardless of height lowers life expectancy? please show me a scientific study which im sure you have several to make a claim like that


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Says anyone that actually follows him, its blindly obvious. He is just a good bench presser.


 so its blindly obvious? How is that, because people on social media claim they are natty and claim not to use photoshop means its true?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Cool, so can I. He's strong, that's the point I was making as somebody posted earlier in the thread that he isn't. And according to strength level calculators relative to his body weight his strength falls in to the elite bracket.


 i had pointed out, being strong at bench means nothing. if your squat and deadlift aint up to par. yes his bench is acceptable and strong,


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> being over 200lbs regardless of height lowers life expectancy? please show me a scientific study which im sure you have several to make a claim like that


 Ok, well its a proven fact that taller people have a lower life expectancy.

Now, a heavily muscle framed, is also proven to have a lowered life expectancy as of the stress on organs and just living in general

2+2


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Ok, well its a proven fact that taller people have a lower life expectancy.
> 
> Now, a heavily muscle framed, is also proven to have a lowered life expectancy as of the stress on organs and just living in general
> 
> 2+2


 define a heavy muscled frame and show me where and how it was proven please


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> so its blindly obvious? How is that, because people on social media claim they are natty and claim not to use photoshop means its true?


 Because it is easy to tell when people use drugs, just because you are weak doesn't mean others can't be naturally strong. You can look at the lad and see he is natural, you think someone who is 150 lbs pressing over 365 lbs for reps would be 150 lbs and thiis small if they introduced drugs?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Ok, well its a proven fact that taller people have a lower life expectancy.
> 
> Now, a heavily muscle framed, is also proven to have a lowered life expectancy as of the stress on organs and just living in general
> 
> 2+2


 if thats true show me an old midget or dwarf then, they should live longer right ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> define a heavy muscled frame and show me where and how it was proven please


 Mike Israetel has some data on it, I'll try find it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Taller people have shorter life expectancy and being heavier, eg, 200lbs + lowers life expectancy.


 Being over 200lbs cannot be the single determining factor in dying younger. This will be based on obesity, being 200lbs of lean muscle is not going to kill you early, eating healthy and a healthy all round lifestyle wont kill you. If you are talking a 200lb plus fat mess, I agree it probably will kill you.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> Being over 200lbs cannot be the single determining factor in dying younger. This will be based on obesity, being 200lbs of lean muscle is not going to kill you early, eating healthy and a healthy all round lifestyle wont kill you. If you are talking a 200lb plus fat mess, I agree it probably will kill you.


 The more muscle you have, the more oxygen you need, the more your organs are strained. It may/may not be as bad as 200lbs as being fat, but the heavier you get, for every lb you add, it will shorten life expectancy.

When I find the stuff about it, I'll post it here.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Take out a life insurance policy and they crank up the price when you fill in the height / weight ratio if you carry some meat.

Mine went up 10%, because at the time I took it out I was close to 15st at 5ft 8". I queried the rise over the phone, saying that I was lean enough, worked out regularly, lots of martial arts etc. He simply said "One body, one heart. Statistically being that height/ weight ratio makes you more likely to suffer problems".


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> The more muscle you have, the more oxygen you need, the more your organs are strained. It may/may not be as bad as 200lbs as being fat, but the heavier you get, for every lb you add, it will shorten life expectancy.
> 
> When I find the stuff about it, I'll post it here.


 I'd be interested to read this as I am sat at around 225lbs now.

I know of many people in my family that were over 200lbs and are living well into their 80's and 90's, I come from a tall family and at 6 ft 1 I am comparatively short. My cousins range from 6ft 3 ish to 6ft 9 being tallest.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh but that's because the training and stuffing one's face is the easy bit. The hard bit is the not eating to get in shape to showcase you've built. I'll admit I'm not as lean as I'd like to be but I don't delude myself that "beefy" looks better than ripped.
> 
> Everyone should forget the scales and pick up the tape measure. If you measure more than 34" around the waist(round belly button) whilst relaxed, you're a fat fk :lol:


 That is true. I did mean 'beefy' as in not just big monster look but like big heavy lads who compete. I probably don't have the willpower to get down to the body fat he is at and stay there. Surely it must start to effect your standard of living? Ok you look sick and do it as your job but it must stop him doing things and get in the way.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> That is true. I did mean 'beefy' as in not just big monster look but like big heavy lads who compete. I probably don't have the willpower to get down to the body fat he is at and stay there. Surely it must start to effect your standard of living? Ok you look sick and do it as your job but it must stop him doing things and get in the way.


 Why would it?

The only thing it would stop him doing is stuffing his face with 4000 calories a day.

Flexible dieting and an intelligent approach would allow him to do anything he wants (eat out, drink)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The only thing it would stop him doing is stuffing his face with 4000 calories a day.
> 
> Flexible dieting and an intelligent approach would allow him to do anything he wants (eat out, drink)


 Yes, he probably fluctuates the odd % of body fat I would imagine, prob along the lines of Steve Cook who I saw say on youtube that he never likes to be more than 2 or 3 weeks out from photo-shoot condition.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Because it is easy to tell when people use drugs, just because you are weak doesn't mean others can't be naturally strong. You can look at the lad and see he is natural, you think someone who is 150 lbs pressing over 365 lbs for reps would be 150 lbs and thiis small if they introduced drugs?


 What makes you think I am weak?

Define weak? Ofcourse someone would be that light at his midget height and low body fat on drugs. winny tren and test is great for strength even eating at maintenance and will greatly improve strength without pilling the weight on


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> The more muscle you have, the more oxygen you need, the more your organs are strained. It may/may not be as bad as 200lbs as being fat, but the heavier you get, for every lb you add, it will shorten life expectancy.
> 
> When I find the stuff about it, I'll post it here.


 Your talking rubbish and saying its proven yet you cant prove it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Yes, yes they are. Otherwise they wouldn't work for their purpose.


 They are not all counter balanced and that's just a straight up fact.

They all take away the stabilisation required by free weights if thats what you mean due to the runners.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Drogon said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The only thing it would stop him doing is stuffing his face with 4000 calories a day.
> 
> Flexible dieting and an intelligent approach would allow him to do anything he wants (eat out, drink)


 Yeah only if he is on a ****load of drugs...bet this guys on more gear than Bostin L.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The only thing it would stop him doing is stuffing his face with 4000 calories a day.
> 
> Flexible dieting and an intelligent approach would allow him to do anything he wants (eat out, drink)


 Ok to some extent it be wouldn't like that bad, but can he go on holiday and eat what he wants, like many of us and you have done. I doubt it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Ok to some extent it wouldn't like that. But can he go on holiday and eat what he wants, like many of us and you have done. I doubt it.


 Yes, it would only need a week of dieting to correct it (and he I am sure is not silly to go on holiday right before a shoot or something).



peanutbob69 said:


> Yeah only if he is on a ****load of drugs...bet this guys on more gear than Bostin L.


 Highly doubt it.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Drogon said:


> This guy is around 150-155lbs here.
> 
> I also think "you can tell he lifts/looks good in a shirt"...
> 
> ...


 He looks superb and likely to have reached his maximum muscular potential to be fair.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The only thing it would stop him doing is stuffing his face with 4000 calories a day.
> 
> Flexible dieting and an intelligent approach would allow him to do anything he wants (eat out, drink)


 Are you talking about the Kevin Levrone dieting method?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Are you talking about the Kevin Levrone dieting method?


 Apparently so


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nobody seems to answer the question : if weight doesn't matter, why are their weight classes in BB, u90KG, u100KG etc etc?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Nobody seems to answer the question : if weight doesn't matter, why are their weight classes in BB, u90KG, u100KG etc etc?


 It matters if you are required to enter a competition in that weight, obviously.

You're just trying to be difficult.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> It matters if you are required to enter a competition in that weight, obviously.
> 
> You're just trying to be difficult.


 Thanks, so weight does matter. I knew we would get there in the end.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks, so weight does matter. I knew we would get there in the end.


 eugh


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *Thanks, so weight does matter*. I knew we would get there in the end.


 not unless you are ripped it doesn't.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

end of the day, weight doesnt matter if u look the bollox 

if homeboi brings his legs up, he would have one of the best bodies/physiques ive ever seen


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> not unless you are ripped it doesn't.


 Not everyone on here is into prancing, preening and pouting on stage.

For instance in PL, there are weight classes, but most of the competitors are not ripped.

Same with PL. SO back to the OP, of course weight matters, it is integral to BB, SM and PL.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

You can't really knock the guy he looks amazing and I'd rather be lighter and look like that than 50 pounds heavier and look worse, also it's healthier carrying less weight.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

naturalguy said:


> Ok, well its a proven fact that taller people have a lower life expectancy.
> 
> Now, a heavily muscle framed, is also proven to have a lowered life expectancy as of the stress on organs and just living in general
> 
> 2+2


 from your posts today your coming accross as a midget with an strong bench who thinks that by reading and repeating what 'experts' on the internet say that you have discovered some brand new way of dieting and that everyone else in the world is wrong.

your tommybananas arent ya!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Just attempting to educate the people


 But ur not educating ur only seeing ur own view...that this look,is the one the majority of women like....generally most women won't give two hoots if ur ripped or not IF ur not particularly good looking for woe,n that plays a part...for men it usually dosnt if a woman has big boobs and fit body but ugly a guy still would........that's why u think most women would go for this guy but in reality they wouldn't.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> But ur not educating ur only seeing ur own view...that this look,is the one the majority of women like....generally most women won't give two hoots if ur ripped or not IF ur not particularly good looking for woe,n that plays a part...for men it usually dosnt if a woman has saggy boobs and fat body but ugly a guy still would........that's why u think most women would go for this guy but in reality they wouldn't.


 fixed


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But ur not educating ur only seeing ur own view...that this look,is the one the majority of women like....generally most women won't give two hoots if ur ripped or not IF ur not particularly good looking for woe,n that plays a part...for men it usually dosnt if a woman has big boobs and fit body but ugly a guy still would........that's why u think most women would go for this guy but in reality they wouldn't.


 Wrong, I've turned down many girls/women sexually.

You're the one assuming now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Not everyone on here is into prancing, preening and pouting on stage.
> 
> For instance in PL, there are weight classes, but most of the competitors are not ripped.
> 
> Same with PL. SO back to the OP, of course weight matters, it is integral to BB, SM and PL.


 So Banzi prances and pouts?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> So Banzi prances and pouts?


 Shots fired by HG @banzi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> So Banzi prances and pouts?


 you can be the judge when my vid gets posted on youtube.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Wrong, I've turned down many girls/women sexually.
> 
> You're the one assuming now.


 Ok we talk generally ......so for what reason would u turn down ( apart from the obvious of having a gf)


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Ok we talk generally ......so for what reason would u turn down ( apart from the obvious of having a gf)


 Because I either a) was not attracted to them b ) don't think they deserve to sleep with me (just because, as women, like yourself, think any man will sleep with any women - this isn't the case).

Casual sex doesn't interest me. My tastes are more particular.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Nobody seems to answer the question : if weight doesn't matter, why are their weight classes in BB, u90KG, u100KG etc etc?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Because I either a) was not attracted to them b ) don't think they deserve to sleep with me (just because, as women, like yourself, think any man will sleep with any women - this isn't the case).
> 
> Casual sex doesn't interest me. My tastes are more particular.


 So in the case of b ) you were perhaps attracted to them but still knocked them back cause they "didn't deserve to sleep with you"? Lol please elaborate on this one?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> So in the case of b ) you were perhaps attracted to them but still knocked them back cause the "didn't deserve to sleep with you"? Lol please elaborate on this one?


 Wasn't really sure how to explain it but yeah, they might be relatively attractive, but if I'm not in the mood and just throw themselves at me it puts me off.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Wasn't really sure how to explain it but yeah, they might be relatively attractive, but if I'm not in the mood and just throw themselves at me it puts me off.


 You must not see much daylight where you are!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You must not see much daylight where you are!


 For once I don't get it Steve


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> For once I don't get it Steve


 LOL

Good .... :lol:

What about that smell 

Awaits for the sound of a penny to drop....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've turned down sex off the mrs in the past if weren't in the mood, or had too many power wanks previous that day - but to turn down fresh puss?! There's never any excuse for that kind of behavior :nono:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LOL
> 
> Good .... :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I've turned down sex off the mrs in the past if weren't in the mood, or had too many power wanks previous that day - but to turn down fresh puss?! There's never any excuse for that kind of behavior :nono:


 @Drogon must have suffered from fanny fright in the past it's the only explanation.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Wasn't really sure how to explain it but yeah, they might be relatively attractive, but if I'm not in the mood and just throw themselves at me it puts me off.


 that's when you go in for the kill mate, fcuk sake your a geek.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I can understand women chucking themselves at him as he is very pretty , i was pretty once ( and in some kinda shape ) and can tell you grab all the fanny you can young man as it will help out on them cold dark nights when your trying to get a lob on when they stop chucking themselves at you and cross the road to avoid you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Drogon said:


> Because I either a) was not attracted to them b ) don't think they deserve to sleep with me (just because, as women, like yourself, think any man will sleep with any women - this isn't the case).
> 
> Casual sex doesn't interest me. My tastes are more particular.


 I get where your coming from.

After my first marriage died I shagged everything I could but then got bored of it all and became very very picky. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A big muscle is a heavy muscle.  Well...heavier than a ikle one..... :lol:


----------

